# CPC coder



## devonne0124@gmail.com (Apr 16, 2013)

Devonne Owens
1021 Temple Ave #C
Long Beach, CA 90804 
562-313-6936
deron118@yahoo.com 



Medical Coder/Biller​
Summary
Top-notch Medical Biller/Coder with more than 6 years of experience in the medical and insurance field. Very knowledgeable in various insurance company guidelines. Outstanding productivity both as a biller and as a medical coder. Possess a strong understanding with coding using CPT, ICD-9, and HCPC Codes. APC reimbursement for Medi-Cal, MediCare, and commercial insurance. Consistently motivating others toward success, a dynamic leader and team builder. 

Professional Experience 
Medical Data Exchange								Long Beach, CA
Medical Coder/Auditor    								08/2010 â€“ Present
•	ICD-9 and CPT coding while utilizing Medical Dictionaries, Medical Abbreviations, and Coding Clinic books all while following Coding Guidelines. 
•	Code Inpatient/ER charts
•	Outpatient Coding
•	DME coding
•	Coding for minor surgeries and psychiatric 
•	HCPC coding, HCC coding and auditing
•	APC reimbursement for Medi-Cal, MediCare, and commercial insurance
•	Knowledgeable in Medical Terminology, Anatomy, Physiology and Minor Surgery Procedures 
•	Able to Audit Charts for In proper Coding, Code Injections, 

Apollo Health Street									Los Angeles, CA
Commercial Insurance Biller/Collector 						11/2009â€“ 07/2010
•	CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes for Inpatient, Outpatient, Radiology, Oncology, Hematology, and injections
•	HCPC Codes 
•	Rev Codes
•	APC reimbursement for Medi-Cal, MediCare, and commercial insurance.
•	Billing to commercial insurance, MediCare, Medi-Cal, and managed care services
•	Other billing duties that included: Payment Posting, Collection, Aging Reports, Passport System, Case Management, Contract Interpretation, Coding

Elizabeth Center for Cancer Detection				   	 	Los Angeles, CA
Patients Accounts Billing Manager					           		01/2009 â€“ 08/2009
•	Billing to Medical (EWC Program), Medicare, Commercial Insurance
•	CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes hematology, outpatient, and oncology
•	Other responsibilities included: handling new contracts with health insurance companies, Physician Credentialing, Setting up a new Billing Software System, Obtaining new Clearinghouse for Billing, Memos, Case Management, Statistics Reports, A/R Reports, and working with Emdeon (EDI) billing company, Oncology Coding

UCLA Medical Center				                 				Los Angeles, CA
Pre-Biller/Collections Rep (Patient Business Service)	                 			10/2008 â€“ 11/2008
•	ICD-9 Codes, CPT Codes for inpatient
•	Billing to Medi-Cal, CCS and GHPP
•	Other responsibilities included: Submitting to obtain Retro E-Tars thru EDS for Outpatient Services, working with Emdeon (EDI) billing company, and working with ACMS (CCS)


Education
American Career College						Los Angeles, CA
Medical Billing/Health Claims Examiner Program	    		2004
Medical Billing/Health Claims Examiner, NCICS Coding Certification

Abraham Friedman Occupational Center			            Los Angeles, CA
G.E.D									2005

The Coding Source							Los Angeles, CA
CPC certification  							2010


----------



## ngeorge05 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Passing along job info*

I recently saw this posted online, email your resume to Kimberly.Jewett@adeccona.com

She is looking for someone with strong inpatient coding experience, here at the details......

The Coder uses the ICD-9-CM and CPT-4 coding books and the Code-3 Codefinder/DRG finder to accurately code all paper and electronic medical records (HPF).  The paper and electronic medical record needs to be coded and abstracted promptly and accurately.  The Coders are responsible for printing DRG Coding Summary sheets.

Do you have these requirements?

Certification as Registered Health Information Technician (RHIT) preferred.  
Requires Certified Coding Specialist (CCS) certification or a minimum of 90% proficiency coding accuracy rate on Coding Assessment with the understanding that the CCS certification must be obtained within 18 months of hire date
3 years of inpatient experience


----------

